# Urgent processor+mobo+ram querry



## A_ashish_A (May 18, 2015)

Plz suggest best combo of processer+motherboard+ram. Purpose mainly for internet browsing. Bugdet around 8000.


----------



## Shah (May 18, 2015)

In your budget, this is the only possible config. But, It is more than enough for your purpose.

Intel G3220 - *3600* 
Gigabyte GA-H81-S - *3300*
Transcend 2GB DDR3-1333 - *1300*

If you can add 1K, go for the following RAM.

Corsair Value Select 4GB DDR3-1600 - *2400*


----------



## A_ashish_A (May 18, 2015)

Ok I'll for 4gb ram. Thanx buddy.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 18, 2015)

A_ashish_A said:


> Plz suggest best combo of processer+motherboard+ram. Purpose mainly for internet browsing. Bugdet around 8000.



Intel Pentium G 3220 -3600,
Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 -3400,
Corsair Value Select 4GB 1600Mhz -2500.
TOTAL -9500.

Above prices are sourced from snapdeal where it is offering 7% discount until 25-5-15.

Above prices specified are after discount.


----------



## A_ashish_A (May 19, 2015)

Checked both processer and mobo on snapdeal. Sorry but i got few more concerns. 
First about processer. Its dual core... So will it be fast enough for multitask along with browsing?
Second processer. I have a graphic card and sound card which I'll like to put in pc. So will motherboard support them both?


----------



## DK_WD (May 19, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=127762]A_ashish_A[/MENTION],

I agree with [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION], you must need 4GB RAM in your system, for your multitasking feature.

4GB RAM and CPU are good enough for the low end computing like word processing and browsing and, I believe, it  will fulfill your requirements.

The MOBO has PCI slots and it's compatible with any peripheral card like sound and GPU.


----------

